# I love WorldMark, but hate our Developer!



## breezez (Jan 11, 2018)

Been trying to combine two WM accounts since mid Nov.   They happily took my $299 fee over the phone, but have yet to mail or email my document to sign.

Call in today and get told we are still behind please give it another 30 days.    

This is on top of the quoted 6-8 weeks to process the paper after I sign it.

Seems pretty damn stupid they can call and try to sell you credits over phone stating the wonder benefits of Travelshare and if your stupid enough to buy you will have them that day.   But can take 6 months or longer to combine 2 accounts which is just a couple clicks in their computer!


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 11, 2018)

I hear you. I won an eBay auction for WorldMark back in October.  It still hasn't closed.

Dave


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 11, 2018)

I sold my WM in September, paid $299, sellers and buyers received the transfer documents in mid-Nov.  I called them several times and during Christmas week, finally someone in title who was willing to look up the account for me and told me that they confirmed that they had received all documents towards end of Nov.  She said they were processing Nov 1 paperwork then and the ETA that the transfer will complete is on Jan 11.  I asked about Jan dues, she said I had to pay it since delinquent account would not transfer.  I contacted seller, got a check, and I paid.  Today is Jan 11 and the account is still in my name.  Unbelievable.  Wyndham is HORRIBLE!  When I first bought mine resale before before Wyndham took over, it took 2 months from start to finish to complete the transfer.

Mine has a Jan anniversary and has lots of credits that will expire by end of Jan if this does not go through.  I will give it one more week and book something with it so that the buyer does not lose the points.


----------



## breezez (Jan 11, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> Mine has a Jan anniversary and has lots of credits that will expire by end of Jan if this does not go through.  I will give it one more week and book something with it so that the buyer does not lose the points.



Hopefully, your account is not locked normally they lock them once they generate papers.   If you can use them you may be better renting points out at WMOwners.com and reducing purchase price for new owner. @  .07 cents per credit you can probably rent them out in a couple days.


----------



## breezez (Jan 11, 2018)

My irritation is the speed they work.

Marriott can close a deal 90 days or less,
Hilton can close a deal 90 days or less
Vacation Village 14-30 Days

Wyndham 6-8 months...  I call BS

The two accounts I’m combining are already both in my name I’m just trying to move a 6K into a 21K account to lower MF’s.

It’s just a couple page form and they said they would email it.   There is no deed title search, etc.  So it makes 0 sense it could take this amount of time.


----------



## izzymail (Jan 16, 2018)

We purchased resale, beginning the process on 9/15/17. The documents finally arrived on 11/29 and we sent them back and received tracking confirmation they arrived on 12/8. Called 2 weeks later and they had no record of them, but took down the tracking number to research. Called back a couple weeks later, and they had record of receiving but said would be another 30 days. Complained again to the seller, and the transfer was finally completed within a couple of days on 1/12.

Basically 4 months! I agree that the forms and paperwork are extremely simple. This could not take more than 10 min of actual processing at the initial and secondary times. Obviously a case of severe understaffing and /or neglected technology in this department where there is no financial incentive to be timely.... Sellers who are leaving and resale buyers who will never purchase anything from the developer don't create $$$ other than the $299 fee which they will get no matter how slow they are. 

On another note, I think it could have been worse. The seller was a broker with personal relationships in the department and they called many, many times to escalate and check status. I don't think it would have been completed by now otherwise.

Side note, every representative I spoke with throughout the process was friendly, helpful, and professional. I can't imagine how frustrating it must be for them to be in this department. 

Second side note, even though the transfer is done, my online account is still locked for new reservations. They said to call back if it's not unlocked in a week, and I can make reservations by phone in the meantime. 

Good luck!!


----------

